

Gift HN: I'll build your project/MVP for free - jonas_b

First of all, thank you HN for getting me started on my dream of being a coder. I started november last year with Udacity&#x27;s CS 101 and followed up with Steve Huffmans Web Development course. For the past year I&#x27;ve been learning Javascript and played around a little bit with Django and Objective-C building projects for friends, and I&#x27;m really having a lot fun with it.<p>I was recently about to embark on my first large challenge of helping a friend build a dating site for a niche market, but he pulled out in the last minute. So now I have two months with a lot of spare time which I&#x27;d like to focus on doing a fun programming project. Unfortunately I don&#x27;t have any good ideas atm and I rather help somebody with a real problem.<p>So my offer is: If you have a real problem you&#x27;d like to solve, or a product&#x2F;app you&#x27;d like to create, I&#x27;d be happy to help you out. My main condition is that this is something you really will want to use, so I can get feedback from real users. I make no guarantees regarding code quality, it&#x27;ll most probably look like spaghetti under the hood. My biggest strength is just that I love coding (and am good at googling), especially for people who really need it.<p>I have no idea if this is a good idea or not, but I thought it could be worth a try. Merry Christmas :)<p>&#x2F;&#x2F;Jonas
mail: bolin dot jonas at gmail dot com
======
ilovefood
Would you be willing to work on Ugly Crush, a fun dating website idea I had
but no time to do it.. The problem is that dating is boring and everyone has
fake photoshopped/instagrammed pictures of himself. The idea is to make people
put pics of themselves where they are not in their advantage,

~~~
jonas_b
Sounds like a fun site. Do you think people would actually use it for dating
(because of it's honesty), or just to look at funny pics?

~~~
ilovefood
The aim is that they will come for the fun part (lol check out this guy) , and
stay for the cool part (dating, guys don't care if a girl is cute or not at
least that's what they say here in France). The ugliest photos will be rated
and everything, well it's an idea, feel free to contribute. What do you think
?

------
johnmurch
No matter what you do - be sure to post it up on HN (maybe even blog about it
as you go). Would love to see what you end up with :)

